

WebGL Terrain experiment rendering the island Maui with fog and water - bakerfreak
http://29a.ch/2012/7/19/webgl-terrain-rendering-water-fog

======
rorrr
I think your map data is wrong.

This is what you render: <http://i.imgur.com/Qi2VI.jpg>

Here's what Maui really looks like:
[https://maps.google.com/maps?q=maui&hl=en&ll=20.8047...](https://maps.google.com/maps?q=maui&hl=en&ll=20.804782,-156.309952&spn=0.709905,1.352692&sll=37.6,-95.665&sspn=38.186261,86.572266&t=v&hnear=Maui&z=10)

~~~
jwagner
The footer states it: the sea levels and vertical extents are not to scale.

